
First-ever “image” of dark matter? - eloff
http://earthsky.org/space/waterloo-image-dark-matter-cosmic-web-2017
======
eloff
I'm skeptical because the paper seems to make no attempt to rule out ordinary
matter causes for the gravitational lensing. That violates the golden rule #1
of publishing a paper, be your own critic. One should point out and address
the biggest flaws in one's argument, and these people didn't seem to do that.

